

WildlifeNearYou.com - built by 12 hackers on a fort in a week (sort of) - simonw
http://simonwillison.net/2010/Jan/12/wildlifenearyou/

======
simonw
Here's the site we made:

<http://www.wildlifenearyou.com/>

Hiring a fort for a week long hacking session is exactly as much fun as it
sounds. We got Fort Clonque in Alderney for around £1600 for the whole week -
which works out at around £130 per person (the cost of two nights in a hotel).
I can't recommend it enough.

~~~
mattwdelong
It would have been equally as awesome if you had built a fort, which I
originally thought was the case. Regardless, cool project.

------
buckwilson
I love the idea, and I'm sure it will improve once more people join up and
contribute, but I put in "portland, or" and it told me to go to the zoo.

Thanks, website.

------
malkia
For all of you Avatar Blues Post Depression folks - this is a mighty good
alternative... No really there is so much to explore in our Earth, instead of
just being melodramatic about some movie.

Yes Avatar is frickin' cool.

